# gillo-jillo-??



## jonquiliser

Ay madre, me ha entrado una duda existencial, y ésta sí que es grave: llevo años oyendo (o por lo menos es lo que me parecía!) y diciendo (eso sin duda) "jillo" para decir que alguien es muy descarado; "¡pero qué jillo es éste!" Ahora buscándolo en diccionarios no lo encuentro por ningún lado. Y, bueno, dije yo, no pasa na, será jerga de esa que no viene en esos diccionarios. Pero ¡buscándolo en Gúguel tampoco aparece! Y eso que he intentado con todas las ortografías posibles que se me podían ocurrir. ¿Habré soñado? ¿Me lo he inventado? ¿Tengo alucinaciones? ¡Ayudarmeee, por favor!


----------



## Arai

¿No será "pillo"?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Rollo consuelo:

Lo más parecido a tu jillo, que yo conozca, es *jeta*.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Arai said:


> ¿No será "pillo"?


 
¡Muy bien, *Arai*!

*Jonquiliser*: ¡estás de suerte!


----------



## jonquiliser

No, eso no. Algo que suene como "jillo"... pero no se me ocurre ninguna palabra parecida ahora. Qué decepción más profunda.

Jeta, sí, también. (Pero no sueno como jillo )

Por cierto, ¿"pillo" se como sinónimo de descarado??


----------



## Arai

jonquiliser said:


> No, eso no. Algo que suene como "jillo"... pero no se me ocurre ninguna palabra parecida ahora. Qué decepción más profunda.
> 
> Jeta, sí, también. (Pero no sueno como jillo )
> 
> Por cierto, ¿"pillo" se como sinónimo de descarado??


 
*pillo**2**, lla**.*

(De _pillar_).


*1. *adj. coloq. Se dice de la persona pícara que no tiene crianza ni buenos modales. U. m. c. s.

*2. *adj. coloq. Sagaz, astuto. U. m. c. s.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México usamos "Jijo" (que creo que es una deformación de hijo):

- Mira este jijo de la chingada, se quiere meter a la fila.
- ¡Ah, qué jijo! Se quiere meter a la fila.


----------



## jonquiliser

zazap, gracias por consolarme  Y ese que dices, que tiene un morro que se lo pisa, es de los buenos 

ToñoTorreón, esa ya se parece más... jmmm.. pero...

"Jillo" (es decir, lo que yo oía como jillo ) en todo caso tendría como una connotación de algo 'sucio'. No sé bien explicarlo. Pero una persona que en la tienda coge una bolsa de algo, la abre y se pone a comer lo que hay en ella, tirando los restos al suelo, desde luego sería _un jillo_.


----------



## Jellby

¿Puede ser "quillo"?

P.D. Es "ayuda*d*me", con "d".


----------



## yserien

Creo haber escuchado a los andaluces jillo-gillo ; algún andaluz podrá informarnos...


----------



## sabrinita85

Uhm, ahora que se me ocurre, un amigo mío andaluz siempre empieza diciendo "illoooooooo", cuando ve a algún amigo, que creo es la abreviación de "chiquillo". 
¿Puede ser?


----------



## jonquiliser

También lo había pensado; lo que pasa es que es justo la ge/jota que más se oye de esta palabra... Si fuera por ejemplo jío no me extrañaría tanto, mi mente podría haberlo registrado como "jillo" tranquilamente, una vez tuviera ya la idea de una ll allí por el medio. Pero la jota es mucho más difícil confundirla con algún otro sonido...

Y Sabrinita: la de veces que yo he bromeado con a_jillo_/hi_jillo_/_jillo_ etc., pensando que los demás lo pillaran. ¡Y resulta que ni existe el jillo!   

yserien, ¡espero que tengas razón..!!!


----------



## Argónida

Desde Andalucía, y sintiendo decepcionarte, Jonquiliser, te comunico que lo más parecido que tenemos, como ya te han explicado, es *quillo* y su variante *illo*. 

Con "g" existe *gilón*, que es una variante de gili. No es muy usada, y tampoco creo que sea lo que buscas.


----------



## jonquiliser

Oooooooh, Argónida...  Mi corazón se parte en dos...*snif snif* 

Lo que me pregunto ahora es, ¿qué habrán pensado que yo decía todo este tiempo? Y nadie me ha puesto cara de 'y ésta qué coño estará diciendo?'... 

En fin..


----------



## Antpax

Argónida said:


> Con "g" existe *gilón*, que es una variante de gili. No es muy usada, y tampoco creo que sea lo que buscas.


 
Que curioso por aquí un gilón es alguien que está curioseando donde no debe o que está mirando a ver que hacen los demás, también se usa como sinónimo de cotilla. Lo que pasa es que viene de "gilar" (vigilar), por ejemplo: La vecina del al lado siempre está asomada a la ventana _gilando_ a ver que hacemos.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## e.ma

jonquiliser said:


> Oooooooh, Argónida...  Mi corazón se parte en dos...*snif snif*
> 
> Lo que me pregunto ahora es, ¿qué habrán pensado que yo decía todo este tiempo? Y nadie me ha puesto cara de 'y ésta qué coño estará diciendo?'...
> 
> En fin..




Pues si no te han puesto esa cara será que por el contexto se entendía perfectamente, así que tranquila... (cosas más raras hemos dicho todos alguna vez)

En cuanto a la etimología de esa palabra tuya, casi seguro que procede del antedicho "quiyo/jiyo" ("chiquillo"); alguien hizo una pillería y otro comentó: "¡Qué jiyo éste!", y a ti se te quedó como "pillo". Supongo yo.


----------



## jonquiliser

e.ma said:


> En cuanto a la etimología de esa palabra tuya, casi seguro que procede del antedicho "quiyo/jiyo" ("chiquillo"); alguien hizo una pillería y otro comentó: "¡Qué jiyo éste!", y a ti se te quedó como "pillo".



¿Pero existe como "jiyo"?? Porque entonces sería esa! La pronunciación es igual, simplemente que no se escribe igual. Es que en mi mente quedó no como pillo sino como jillo/jiyo


----------



## Argónida

Yo desde luego nunca he oído "jillo" como "quillo".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

jonquiliser said:


> Aún me queda un pequeño trocito de esperanza a que venga algún andaluz o alguna andaluza a salvarme el día



Soy andaluz desde hace mucho tiempo .

El *quillo *andaluz y sus posibles variantes, es un apelativo cariñoso -generalmente dirigido a los amigos- y no lleva ninguna connotación que se parezca a *caradura*.

*Yserien*: nunca oí ese *gillo-jillo* del que hablas.

*Jonqui*: al principio del hilo te dije que tenías un problema, ahora digo: *tenemos un problema*. ¡Dita sea! .


----------



## e.ma

Afirmo que el "jiyo" existe en la lengua no escrita como abreviatura de "chiquiyo". Como todo en el andaluz, se considera una mera variante fonética y por eso no sale en gúguel.
Lo que quería decir, jonqui, es que puede que en alguna situación interpretaras ese "chiquillo" como si significara "descarado, pillo" (cosa que en realidad no significa). No sé si me explico...


(Por cierto que el #28 de Argónida me parece totalmente críptico... ¿me estás diciendo que el "jiyo" no es más que una variante dialectal del estándar "quiyo"?; eso bien puede ser)


----------



## jonquiliser

Víctor Pérez said:


> *Jonqui*: al principio del hilo te dije que tenías un problema, ahora digo: *tenemos un problema*. ¡Dita sea! .



Ajá, veo que va mejorando la cosa 

e.ma., no sé yo del chiquillo, que ésa también la uso pero en otros contextos, claro, entonces no creo que puedan ser lo mismo. Jmmm... Tendré que hacer una investigación más amplia sobre el asunto... mrrm...testigos... crimen...


----------



## grandluc

yo he pensado en "grillo" de "jaula de grillos"¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Argónida

e.ma said:


> Afirmo que el "jiyo" existe en la lengua no escrita como abreviatura de "chiquiyo". Como todo en el andaluz, se considera una mera variante fonética y por eso no sale en gúguel.
> Lo que quería decir, jonqui, es que puede que en alguna situación interpretaras ese "chiquillo" como si significara "descarado, pillo" (cosa que en realidad no significa). No sé si me explico...
> 
> 
> (Por cierto que el #28 de Argónida me parece totalmente críptico... ¿me estás diciendo que el "jiyo" no es más que una variante dialectal del estándar "quiyo"?; eso bien puede ser)


 
¡¿Críptico?! ¡Acabas de echar por tierra mi fama de clara y directa en este foro!  

Lo que quiero decir es que jamás he oído a ningún andaluz decir "jiyo", ni como abreviatura de "chiquillo" ni como nada, y que las únicas abreviaturas de "chiquillo" que se usan por aquí son "quillo" y "illo".

¿Más claro ahora?


----------



## bb008

jonquiliser said:


> No no, eso seguro que no. Pero gracias por intentar ayudarme en estos tiempos de desesperación y angustia
> 
> Aún me queda un pequeño trocito de esperanza a que venga algún andaluz o alguna andaluza a salvarme el día


 
Hola:

Aunque no soy andaluza: El "Gillo - Giyó- jillo" que yo conozco, es una señal que se hace con la mano, sabes, dejas el indice y el meñique hacia afuera como señalando y los demás los recoges tipo puño. Antes las personas, bueno aquí en Venezuela, no sé si en otras partes... decían el nombre y te señalaban de esa manera: "gilló contigo", para referirse a una persona con mala intención...nombraban al diablo y decía, "gilló" hacían la señal y se santiguaban, se hacía la señal de la cruz, cosas por el estilo...es como una referencia de que pasa algo malo, o alguien es malo.


----------



## jonquiliser

grandluc said:


> yo he pensado en "grillo" de "jaula de grillos"¿Qué os parece?



¿¡Jaulas de grillos!? ¿Es que no hay ni unos que dejen en paz o qué? Nunca me podría haber imaginado jaulas para estos bichitos...  (En fin, no quiero imaginarme ningún animal en jaulas y allí están..) 

Pero grillo... no sé yo si será eso eh... jmmm...



bb008 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Aunque no soy andaluza: El "Gillo - Giyó- jillo" que yo conozco, es una señal que se hace con la mano, sabes, dejas el indice y el meñique hacia afuera como señalando y los demás los recoges tipo puño. Antes las personas, bueno aquí en Venezuela, no sé si en otras partes... decían el nombre y te señalaban de esa manera: "gilló contigo", para referirse a una persona con mala intención...nombraban al diablo y decía, "gilló" hacían la señal y se santiguaban, se hacía la señal de la cruz, cosas por el estilo...es como una referencia de que pasa algo malo, o alguien es malo.



Oh, nuncia había oído esa. Gracias por explicarlo. 

En cuanto al gillo gillo (que es tanto un adjetivo como un sustantivo, claro - ¡cuánto se puede saber sobre algo que ni existe!), ya me he puesto en contacto con lo que supongo es la fuente de todos estos males, a ver qué me cuentan. Hay que buscar un culpable (para no asumir yo la responsabilidad, claro...)


----------



## bb008

jonquiliser said:


> ¿¡Jaulas de grillos!? ¿Es que no hay ni unos que dejen en paz o qué? Nunca me podría haber imaginado jaulas para estos bichitos...  (En fin, no quiero imaginarme ningún animal en jaulas y allí están..)
> 
> Pero grillo... no sé yo si será eso eh... jmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, nuncia había oído esa. Gracias por explicarlo.
> 
> En cuanto al gillo gillo (que es tanto un adjetivo como un sustantivo, claro - ¡cuánto se puede saber sobre algo que ni existe!), ya me he puesto en contacto con lo que supongo es la fuente de todos estos males, a ver qué me cuentan. Hay que buscar un culpable (para no asumir yo la responsabilidad, claro...)


 
Aunque ese gilló que te expliqué creo que se escribe GUILLÓ, pero no estoy segura...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Lo tengo, lo tengo!



> *jillo.*
> 
> 
> *1. adj. Sinvergüenza, descarado. U. t. c. s.*
> *Dícese del que, abusando de su simpatía, consigue todo lo que desea.*
> *Etimología: del araucano jilliuh (atrevido) y del swahili gillod (simpático).*
> *Variante (despect.): gillo*
> 
> 
> *Academia Española de la Risa © Todos los derechos alienados*


----------



## jonquiliser

Mi corazón ha dado un salto tremendo al leer esto. Ya había tirado todas las toallas que tenía, y luego me tiré a mi misma porque ya no quedaba esperanza. Y ahora... oh. Me quedo sin palabras. Ay, mi jillo  *Gracias, Víctor*, aunque no hay palabra que pueda expresar la gratitud que siento. ¡Ay diormío, qué emoción!


----------



## María Madrid

¿Y eso, que viene del araucano y del swahili dices que se usa en España? Dinos donde, Jonquiliser! Ahora entiendo por qué no lo había oído nunca. Saludos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

María Madrid said:


> ¿Y eso, que viene del araucano y del swahili dices que se usa en España? Dinos donde, Jonquiliser! Ahora entiendo por qué no lo había oído nunca. Saludos,


 
Se me hace que viniendo de la Academia Española de la Risa la definición y etimología no son de lo ´más exacta, María.


----------



## María Madrid

Ah, no me había fijado que era la Academia de la Risa. Vale, vale. Ya lo pillo. Saludos,


----------



## jonquiliser

Jeje, yo tampoco me había fijado, estaba tan contenta con sólo verlo en forma de diccionario que todo lo demás me daba igual  Pero si sirve para bromas será que se usa en algún lugar por lo menos (¡digo yo! ) Yo lo he oído en Galicia, pero no es algo que diga todo el mundo ni mucho menos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Madre mía! ¡Qué peligro tenéis! No se os puede gastar una broma ni aun avisando .
Siento mucho haberte creado falsas expectativas, *Jonqui*, pero pensé que lo del araucano y del swahili te darían una pista (anda que si llego a poner latín y griego...).

A modo de compensación, voy a seguir investigando...


----------



## jonquiliser

Pues... ya ves  Pero es que estabas jugando con fuego, eh!  Pues bueno, yo también sigo investigando, cada vez más desesperada... ayayay.


----------



## jonquiliser

Bueno, tengo noticias, y creo que hoy es un día para celebrar. He localizado a *dos *personas que utilizan _gillo _y sus derivados , las dos de Galicia. O sea que tudo bem. Hay indicaciones de que la palabrita provenga de Valladolid, cosa que no puedo comprobar, pero es lo que ha mencionado uno de estos amigos. Sin embargo, él tampoco sabía algo más exacto sobre los orígenes de dicha palabra. 

Bueno, ya está. Si alguien sintiera falta de una palabra para designar a los sinvergüenzas descarados, pues ya sabéis que allí está, a vuestra disposición. 

Saludos


----------



## e.ma

Qué amable, jonquiliser. Gracias por esa palabra. Cuando la diga me acordaré de ti


----------



## e.ma

Jonqui: hoy me he encontrado con esto en el diccionario,

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=grilla

y, aunque no es "jiyo", pero mira.

Saludos


----------



## María Madrid

A mí me suena la segunda acepción a "ése/a está grillado/a", pero eso de "ésa es grilla" no lo he oído jamás. Saludos,


----------



## e.ma

Bueno, en el botoncillo rojo que hay arriba a la derecha explican que está en desuso. Creo que no se han enterado de que lo que está es en mutación.

Ésa es jilla.


----------



## e.ma

Como percibo algo de escepticismo en vuestro silencio, aclaro que, por lo que yo sé, existe al menos un eje galaicoextremeño donde la ge se pronuncia como jota.

Ejemplos:
"Un jato"= "un gato" (sur de Galicia);
"Lo' juarros"= "los cerdos" (por "los guarros"; norte de Extremadura)

Así, cabría pronunciar "grilla como "jrilla"...


----------



## jonquiliser

Jaja, volvemos a los gillos 

No sé si hay alguna conexión entre los gillos y  la grilla esa, pero es posible que la haya.  Lo que pasa es que la gheada por lo general (al menos en Galicia) es más común entre gente mayor, y en zonas rurales. "Gillo", en cambio, se oye con más frecuencia entre gente más joven (aunque tampoco sé si es muy correcto hablar de frecuencia en cuanto a los gillos, parece ser un grupo muy reducido de gente que lo dice. Mis investigaciones demográficas no han sido muy fructíferas )

Tampoco sabía que la gheada se utiliza fuera de Galicia.


----------



## Naticruz

jonquiliser said:


> ¿Pero existe como "jiyo"?? Porque entonces sería esa! La pronunciación es igual, simplemente que no se escribe igual. Es que en mi mente quedó no como pillo sino como jillo/jiyo


 

¡Hola Jonquiliser!

*Gillo *y *Jillo* aparecen mucho en Internet pero asociados a nombre de persona o a “nick names” en foros. Lo he visto, también, asociado a   Tru–jillo. Seguro que no es lo que pretendes, pero, por lo menos, te servirá de consolación. No es sueño… existen.

Mejor suerte y Mejores saludos de Naticruz


----------

